# Is this Persimmon ?



## Twig Man (Feb 28, 2014)

This piece of lumber was given to me a while back and I cant remember what it is. Some folks say walnut but I dont think it is. Some say persimmon. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2014)

Does it have any face bark- looks like an alligator. The grain does not look right to me- when I saw it - it has a very unique smell. also when you crosscut in chop saw it is very smooth. show end and other sides.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 28, 2014)

looks like bubinga.


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 28, 2014)

Does not look like persimmon.


----------



## phinds (Mar 1, 2014)

Would help if you smoothed the surface and also got an end grain shot.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 1, 2014)

will do today


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 3, 2014)

That red stripe under the bark kinda rules out walnut. There are exceptions to each rule but walnut normally has a yellowish cream color under the bark.

Paul knows best but I think persimmion is in the ebony family so if it is that it will have some heft to it like other ebonies


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 4, 2014)

here are some more views as requested. Thanks so much for yalls replies


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 4, 2014)

This is a spoon I carved from the wood. The wood is heavy and very dense


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2014)

Pics 1 and 4 do not look like the same wood. Did you use different cameras? Significantly different lighting? They are both moistened and the grain stands out well, but the pics don't show any closeup detail. Unfortunately the end grain shots are both totally unfocused. Is pic 8 of a planed surface? It looks like just split wood but I'm figuring that's it's smooth and it's just slightly wavy grain.

To anyone else looking, I think pic #4 is our best be so far at figuring it out.

Is anyone else having trouble getting the thumbnails to expand properly when you click on them? Isn't working well at all for me. I had to use admin rights to get at the pics at all.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 4, 2014)

It is the same wood I used the flash on some. Sorry if the pics are bad. If it cant be figured out it is ok it is beautiful wood and Im enjoying carving it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

I would say no on persimmon


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks Mike




If you want me to show you a piece planed I will.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 4, 2014)

You dont need to Mike. I can see the difference. Thanks so much for your help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

